# Feeding sure grow



## Jnhuk (31 January 2012)

Heard a lot of good things about sure grow. I have two approx 8 month old weanlings who are out over 15 hours a day on grazing with access to good hay if they wish it. They come in overnight. Both are in good condition and upto now been getting a small token of mare and young stock mix. Now if I feed the amounts of sure grow as what stated on the bag, that is a lot lot more than what they've been getting. Both foals are IDxTB and didn't even drop any weight or condition when weaned and when castrated. 

What amount/levels do folks on here feed their foals. Any comments welcome.


----------



## jennygw (1 February 2012)

Hiya,

I feed suregrow to my 8mth old boy. He is a rather large chap, now a good 14hh and in a rather gangly stage. He lives in at night, out all day on ad lib hay but not much grazing left at the moment. I feed him 1/2 scp hi to, 1/4 scp suregrow & 1/4 scp basic mix. He has just had some mix added as he is a bit slim and my vet advised to add some more feed. He's put on so.e weigjt


----------



## jennygw (1 February 2012)

Whoops, sorry- hes put on some weight and the vet and farrier were really pleased with his growth rate on the last visit. And meant to say, he gets that feed twice a day! And its Hi Fi not To!! Stupid predictive text! 
My boy has had a real upwards rather than outward spurt but its only taken a few weeks to see weight go back on him.


----------



## Maesfen (1 February 2012)

I fed the two foster boys at that age, similarly bred to yours, a small scoop in the morning before turnout and two scoops at night but nothing with it at all except ad-lib haylage and grazing by day.  My small scoop equals just under two mugs of Suregrow (just weighed some, I was curious! one scoop =  0.350kg so a daily intake of 1.050, does that make sense?).   They all grew very evenly; yes they had their gawk to swan changes but nothing suddenly shot up or out at any time; it was the first time I had used it and I was very impressed how well they looked (and felt!) on so little.

Ring the helpline, they are very helpful, I plagued them to death about mine!


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 February 2012)

Maesfen,  I am using Suregrow on my 8 month Amorous Archie x irish cob/mongrel, filly.  The filly has lived out until last weekend with a shelter and adlib haylage.  Only coming in at night now to save her paddock and because I dare not put her on other fields that have a foot of grass on.

I give her 300g once a day mixed with a wooden spoon full of sugarbeet to dampen it.  Quite frankly you have to put glasses on to see it in the bottom of the bucket ! but wow, doesn't it just do the job, she looks magnificent.

My only worry would be, is she having enough mineral/vitamins in her diet on such a small amount of hard feed.  There is no way I could feed her more she would be like a bullock.


----------



## Maesfen (1 February 2012)

Lol, I'm not the Suregrow guru, you need the helpline for that but taking into consideration her mix of  breeding (lucky thing having an Archie baby!) then I'd be inclined to leave as it is if you're happy with her.  
They might suggest to add the powder supplement of Surelimb at reduced amounts but the Suregrow does gives them all the vits and minerals they need without the calories so it shouldn't add that much onto her waistline if you do increase it a bit, it just give her the goodies she needs to develop properly.


----------

